

Tesla Takes on Texas Dealer’s Association - akandiah
http://wot.motortrend.com/tesla-takes-on-texas-dealers-association-349795.html#axzz2P3te9cYC

======
doctorwho
If the dealer's way is "better" then why do they need laws to enforce it?
Another example of an entrenched business fighting to maintain a legislated
monopoly by buying off the legislators. Capitalism fail!

